# Ladies with their snake pics



## fantapants (Apr 15, 2012)

When i mention to people we have a female snake catcher they always seem surprised, little do they know woman handle snakes better than most of the men!! Would like to see some pics of lovely ladies holding their snakes, heres a friend of mine holding my Coastal "fluffy"


View attachment 247475


----------



## Rango (Apr 15, 2012)

the Lovely wife still kinda pooping herself on her second hold of her biggest fear


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess that you don't mean the night time photos.
cheers
Ian


----------



## Sissy (Apr 15, 2012)

*It's a family affair*






Lol... Rango just wait til he's a big boy, best she handle him alot as he grows cause pretty soon she'll have good reason to be a little worried...lol... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Rango (Apr 15, 2012)

Ha ha yeah she wont touch my Darwin because he is a little bigger.. I'm hopping her confidence will grow with her snake  can't wait till my little man learns what gentle means and see if he likes them


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is a Pic of my wife ( MRS_DAVO) holding our first snake we ever had ( Pink )....
He was her favourite....




Someone else is the proud owner of this snake now, & i don't think that Paula has ever forgiven me for moving it on.
It is the only snake that she has ever been totally confident with.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 15, 2012)

View attachment 247483
Kaz and George


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's a mate who relocates/ rehabs local snakes, among other things. I can't show her face because she's also a dentist! And NO...I haven't started wearing black nail polish!


----------



## Sissy (Apr 15, 2012)

Ssnakeman & Kaz with Gorge ... you're a legend, I've never had a desire to play with ven's...


----------



## Icarus (Apr 15, 2012)

this is me! first with my brother in law's 7 foot diamond, first snake i ever held (2 years ago). second with the burmese at the Reptile Park, i got picked out to come up and hold her. she weighed nearly as much as me!. and then third is me with my baby diamond.


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 15, 2012)

Second pic is actually a Burmese Python Icarus.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 15, 2012)

i realised that as soon as i posted! hold on i'll edit it so i don't look like a d*** head


----------



## saximus (Apr 15, 2012)

You're really pretty Icarus (I hope I'm allowed to say that...)
Those Burms always look like such porkers. Was it heavy?


----------



## Firepac (Apr 15, 2012)

My daughter, a few years ago...


----------



## Icarus (Apr 15, 2012)

saximus said:


> You're really pretty Icarus (I hope I'm allowed to say that...)
> Those Burms always look like such porkers. Was it heavy?



thanks saximus! an ego boost never goes astray. yeah she was very heavy! she weighed about 45 kilos, and considering i was about 55 kilos when that photo was taken, it was a mission to hold her up. but i think the adrenaline of being in contact with such a beautiful snake helped


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 15, 2012)

Firepac it is a bit hard to see from those pics, but is that a handfull of Scrubbies?
If so that is one guttsy gal.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Firepac (Apr 15, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Firepac it is a bit hard to see from those pics, but is that a handfull of Scrubbies?
> If so that is one guttsy gal.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian



No, they are Brown Tree Snakes... and the other is a Collett's


----------



## cwebb (Apr 15, 2012)

You are kidding me.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 15, 2012)

Firepac said:


> No, they are Brown Tree Snakes... and the other is a Collett's



Well done.


----------



## fantapants (Apr 15, 2012)

Firepac said:


> My daughter, a few years ago...


great pic firepac, always enjoy seeing the dads teach their kids how to handle snakes. My daughter was always great with customers when she tagged along with me on snake calls, she would spend hours reading anything she could find on snakes so she could answer the 500 questions they ask with confidence and correct answers. She was only 9 years old!!! It was costing me a small fortune paying her $5 per spotting fee, especially when she would spot the same snake 10 times in different locations of the customers backyard!!! lol



View attachment 247528
View attachment 247529
View attachment 247530
View attachment 247531
View attachment 247532


----------



## Firepac (Apr 15, 2012)

..and with an EB


----------



## TaraLeigh (Apr 15, 2012)

SissysMum said:


> View attachment 247478
> View attachment 247479
> View attachment 247480
> View attachment 247481
> ...



The hair on that little girl!!!! :shock: That's amazing. How pretty.
The crying girl in the last pic made me laugh, did she want to hold it?


----------



## carterd (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 15, 2012)

Me and various snakes:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 15, 2012)

your daughter is so pretty! and she looks like she really loves her herps


----------



## fantapants (Apr 15, 2012)

Icarus said:


> your daughter is so pretty! and she looks like she really loves her herps




thank you Icarus, she is now 21 and her passion for reptiles is as high as ever, shes keen for me to start training her on handling venomous snakes until she is confident enough to start catching snakes next season for extra money, i'm a very proud father p.s. she would kill me for posting that last photo though! lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

not quite a lady yet, but this is my lil shirley temple of the herp world:

She absolutely loves Worm "her" woma snakie as she calls him. He is so lovely and placid with her and she loves that he seems to follow her around when they go outside to play... Moments before I got the camera she was trying to get him to open his mouth and put her dolly's dummy in his mouth "cos he is tired mama, and wants to have a sleep"... She never had a dummy when she was a baby, but now she is obsessed with them... She's a crack up.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 15, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> not quite a lady yet, but this is my lil shirley temple of the herp world:
> 
> She absolutely loves Worm "her" woma snakie as she calls him. He is so lovely and placid with her and she loves that he seems to follow her around when they go outside to play... Moments before I got the camera she was trying to get him to open his mouth and put her dolly's dummy in his mouth "cos he is tired mama, and wants to have a sleep"... She never had a dummy when she was a baby, but now she is obsessed with them... She's a crack up.




what a sweetie! you've got her hooked young lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah babe. She's actually the one that got me over my fear of snakes. At 18mths old I took her to a reptile show, i didnt think she could get any more excited than she did when the "dockdile" came,until she saw the olive that they had! she was jumping up and down trying to get to it. even after he put it in its bag she was still trying to get to the bag. After the show they did photos with a childrens python, the kids were supposed to look but not touch. Not Matilda, she grabbed the snake from his hands and put it around her neck.... I nearly died, i was already standing as far away as I could from the snake when i thought hell if she can do it so can I. i patter him and fell in love with snakes... She has no fear whatsoever. Its amazing. All animals love her too.


----------



## animal805 (Apr 15, 2012)

My wife and our Coastal


----------



## ingie (Apr 15, 2012)

BTW none of these are my snakes


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 15, 2012)

snakeface said:


> woman handle snakes better than most of the men!!


brb getting my mind out of the gutter


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 15, 2012)

:shock: ^ lol


----------



## fantapants (Apr 15, 2012)

ingie said:


> BTW none of these are my snakes


 

what snakes?!? lol awesome looking BHP by the way!


----------



## yommy (Apr 15, 2012)

Seeing the wife's not a fan, at least i have converted my little princess  here she is with her 2 favourite pythons


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

yommy said:


> Seeing the wife's not a fan, at least i have converted my little princess  here she is with her 2 favourite pythons




all the ladies love womas, Yommy! How olds your little princess?


----------



## yommy (Apr 15, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> all the ladies love womas, Yommy! How olds your little princess?



6 going on 16  she gets that side from her mum....... 

At least the kids have got the reptile bug. And it's helpful when it come time for the hatchie cleaning line


----------



## Samee (Apr 15, 2012)

My lil lady


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

yommy said:


> 6 going on 16  she gets that side from her mum.......
> 
> At least the kids have got the reptile bug. And it's helpful when it come time for the hatchie cleaning line




aah i have one similar, she's 3 going on 30 (and of course takes after her father!) I have just started letting Tilly feed Worm and Darla our murray darling. She loves it and tells everyone about it for days... She horrifies little old ladies who feel the need to ask what she loves when she says snakes and crocodiles. its good to see a generation of kids growing up respecting snakes instead of fearing them.



Samee said:


> My lil lady



Shes very cute samee.


----------



## dannydee (Apr 15, 2012)

snakeface said:


> When i mention to people we have a female snake catcher they always seem surprised, little do they know woman handle snakes better than most of the men!! Would like to see some pics of lovely ladies holding their snakes, heres a friend of mine holding my Coastal "fluffy"
> 
> 
> View attachment 247475



That coastal is HUGE!! How big is fluffy?


----------



## Jessh88 (Apr 15, 2012)

My 20 month old holding my Stimy for the very first time. She absolutely loves him now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fantapants (Apr 15, 2012)

dannydee said:


> That coastal is HUGE!! How big is fluffy?




i've had him almost 20yrs and that photo was taken 5yrs ago, hes a big boy, havnt seen to many others match his size. I have recently downloaded a herp measure from this site so i'll get a precise measure and let you know

his shed from a few years ago is hanging on the wall and thats just over 11ft so 9-10ft 5 years ago


----------



## dannydee (Apr 15, 2012)

snakeface said:


> i've had him almost 20yrs and that photo was taken 5yrs ago, hes a big boy, havnt seen to many others match his size. I have recently downloaded a herp measure from this site so i'll get a precise measure and let you know



WOW, have you had him from a hatchling? I'll look forward to hearing what his actual length is. I just downloaded herp measure to use on my coastal cross. It works brilliantly but I was a tad disappointed to be honest, I thought my girl was a little bigger than she is. She measures in at 5'2. Still is only two years old though.


----------



## LadyDiamond (Apr 15, 2012)

View attachment 247582
View attachment 247589

Our very first snake (atm hes the only one but new babys on the way - so the reptile bug court on lol oop  )... then and now 8-9mths...


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 15, 2012)

ingie said:


> BTW none of these are my snakes



cute snakes


----------



## goyathlay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

*A stunning look !!!!!!!*


----------



## myusername (Apr 15, 2012)

Ingie, you should have posted up the photo you showed us in the bite thread, that was a nice shot.


----------



## ingie (Apr 15, 2012)

myusername said:


> Ingie, you should have posted up the photo you showed us in the bite thread, that was a nice shot.



there were no snakes in that pic though 

How about this one?


----------



## woody101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pythonize said:


> coastal boy



Coastal? im pretty sure you mean jungle


----------



## phoebe (Apr 15, 2012)

Cute little burm



And yes it's not a snake but just as cool...if not cooler


----------



## noved (Apr 15, 2012)

ingie said:


> BTW none of these are my snakes


HOT HOT HOT....and dam fine snakes as well


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome pic. Looks nice and heavy. 


ingie said:


> there were no snakes in that pic though
> 
> How about this one?


----------



## myusername (Apr 15, 2012)

ingie said:


> there were no snakes in that pic though
> 
> How about this one?



Haha, you've got me there. Was that in Thailand?



phoebe said:


> And yes it's not a snake but just as cool...if not cooler
> 
> View attachment 247649



Definitely very cool.


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 15, 2012)

ingie said:


> BTW none of these are my snakes



WOW :shock:

I never realised from looking at your avatar...................

I feel like giving you a borat compliment, "Very Nice...........How much?" 

Awesome snakes and eager ladies everyone


----------



## fantapants (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope this is not deemed offensive by moderators, personaly i think its done in good taste



View attachment 247691


----------



## ingie (Apr 16, 2012)

myusername said:


> Haha, you've got me there. Was that in Thailand?



It was in Thailand 

Phoebe your photos are really cool! You obviously work at a zoo or wildlife place of some description. FUN!

I'd love a pet croc........ Had a dream that I owned a freshie once and have wanted one ever since! Actually, I had a dream last night that I got a baby lace monitor.... My dreams are dangerous! 

LOL thanks guys... I feel a bit embarrassed my photos have been repeated


----------



## Rissi (Apr 16, 2012)

dannydee said:


> WOW, have you had him from a hatchling? I'll look forward to hearing what his actual length is. I just downloaded herp measure to use on my coastal cross. It works brilliantly but I was a tad disappointed to be honest, I thought my girl was a little bigger than she is. She measures in at 5'2. Still is only two years old though.



Hey Dannydee,
My female coastal turns two in December and she's about 5'2 also. I cannot wait for her to be like Fluffy. Snakeface-if my girl gets massive I'm coming for Fluffy. I think they'd make a beautiful couple considering my girls name is Snuffles hahaha. 
COASTALS RULE!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 16, 2012)

snakeface said:


> When i mention to people we have a female snake catcher they always seem surprised, little do they know woman handle snakes better than most of the men!! Would like to see some pics of lovely ladies holding their snakes, heres a friend of mine holding my Coastal "fluffy"
> 
> 
> View attachment 247475




Where's the snake?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

snakeface said:


> I hope this is not deemed offensive by moderators, personaly i think its done in good taste
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247691



Awesome snake and great tatts.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 16, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Awesome snake and great tatts.



Get rid of the tatts & it would be a lot better.LOL.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## fantapants (Apr 16, 2012)

This thread deserves a sticky i reckon


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 16, 2012)

ingie said:


> BTW none of these are my snakes




See... you can always trust a girl to properly accesorise, white glasses... white snake. It's the fine details that count.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Get rid of the tatts & it would be a lot better.LOL.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian




why? cos you dont like tatts or youd see more skin? lol


----------



## Benjamin_john (Apr 16, 2012)

snakeface said:


> When i mention to people we have a female snake catcher they always seem surprised, little do they know woman handle snakes better than most of the men!! Would like to see some pics of lovely ladies holding their snakes, heres a friend of mine holding my Coastal "fluffy"
> 
> 
> View attachment 247475





Firepac said:


> My daughter, a few years ago...





Go Fluffy


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2012)

I would have like to have seen less snake and more tatts on that shot :lol:


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 16, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> See... you can always trust a girl to properly accesorise, white glasses... white snake. It's the fine details that count.



Even got white shirt.


newtolovingsnake said:


> why? cos you dont like tatts or youd see more skin? lol



Yah not a fan of tatts, but in this case it does hide too much skin.LOL.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

hahaha!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 16, 2012)

Some rough looking animals in this thread... I thought there would be some better looking ones. Who keeps adders?


----------



## longqi (Apr 16, 2012)

Peter Nicholson's Photos | Facebook

Shinta; who is my better bits with Luna


----------



## moreliamanic (Apr 16, 2012)

This is me and my Bredli in November last year.


----------



## Rob (Apr 16, 2012)

My daughter with two of my son's babies.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaye_Walford said:


> This is me and my Bredli in November last year.
> View attachment 247714


nice Snake how old is it


----------



## ingie (Apr 17, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> See... you can always trust a girl to properly accesorise, white glasses... white snake. It's the fine details that count.



Haha I am nothing if not colour coordinated at all times


----------



## -Peter (Apr 17, 2012)

snakeface said:


> This thread deserves a sticky i reckon



Well, if you have to but keep it to yourself.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 17, 2012)

*Avery old pic of my youngest daughter Emily with a water that later escaped .*


----------



## Megzz (Apr 17, 2012)

-peter said:


> well, if you have to but keep it to yourself.



lol.


----------



## phoebe (Apr 17, 2012)

ingie said:


> It was in Thailand
> 
> Phoebe your photos are really cool! You obviously work at a zoo or wildlife place of some description. FUN!
> 
> ...



Yep I work at the Australian Reptile Park  That guy I'm holding is an alligator. I would have one as a pet in a heartbeat if it were possible haha. They are generally much more placid than crocs...apart from that guy...he wasn't too happy about me jumping on him haha! So much fun


----------



## fantapants (Apr 17, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Well, if you have to but keep it to yourself.




lol


----------

